# Wago 750-8212 Verbindung abgeschossen



## Ratoncito (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich stehe mal wieder ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Vermutlich habe ich die Netzwerkverbindung zur SPS zerschossen.

Heute morgen war ich bei der SPS übers WLAN eingeloggt und verbunden. Nebenbei habe ich noch andere Sachen erledigt. An der Heizung meiner Tochter (ist in einem anderen Haus) wollte ich noch einige Parameter über einen Fernzugriff verändern. Dazu wollte ich mich über VPN in die Heizung einloggen. Beim Erstellen der Verbindung habe ich vermutlich die Verbindung zur SPS zerschossen. Auch auf die Heizung kann ich im Moment über den Laptop nicht mehr zugreifen.

Ich habe alle offenen Programme geschlossen, alles neu gestartet und wollte mich dann erneut mit der SPS verbinden. Leider kommt die Verbindung nicht zustande. Auch mit dem Programm Wago Ethernet Settings wird die SPS nicht mehr gefunden. In meiner Fritz-Box ist die SPS mit der IP 192.168.178.29 aufgelistet. Bei der Suche kann man die IP-Adresse eingeben. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine SPS in meinem Haus die gleiche IP verwendet, wie die Heizung im Haus meiner Tochter. 

Bevor ich noch mehr Schaden anrichte - wie gehe ich vor, um zuerst einmal wieder den Zugriff auf die SPS herzustellen?

Für Eure Hilfe im Voraus besten Dank - Wolfgang


----------



## GLT (7 Oktober 2021)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine SPS in meinem Haus die gleiche IP verwende


Wenn solche "Fernzugriffe" immer mal wieder erfolgen sollten, dann 1.Grundregel beachten, d.h. IP-Konfig der beiden Netze so konfigurieren, dass es keine Überschneidungen mehr geben kann.

192.168.178.x ist FB-Standard - ich würde keines dabei belassen, sonder deines mit z.B. 192.168.171.x u. das der Tochter mit 192.168.172.x konfigurieren.


----------



## Ratoncito (7 Oktober 2021)

Hallo GLT,

bis jetzt habe ich da immer drauf geachtet, zumindest im eigenen Netzwerk. Der Zugriff auf das Netzwerk meiner Tochter und die Heizung ist neu, da habe ich beim Einrichtung leider nicht an das eigene Netzwerk gedacht. Nun habe ich den Salat.

Kannst Du mir bitte erklären, wie ich die Verbindung zu meiner SPS wieder herstelle ohne mehr Schaden anzurichten?

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## GLT (8 Oktober 2021)

1. Keine Verbindungsversuche mehr durchführen
2. Jedes Netzwerk , wie oben schon angeführt, mit eigenem IP-Range konfigurieren
3. Die Netzwerkgeräte entsprechend konfigurieren, sprich deinen Controller, den Kontroller der Tochter, deine Heizung, die Heizung der Tochter usw.

Versteht sich von selbst, dass man das nicht per Fernzugriffe versucht u. dass da auch alle anderen Geräte wie Laptop, Handy, Tablet betroffen sind.

Für Controller, Heizung und dergleichen feste IP vergeben u. den DHCP der FB so konfigurieren, dass er den Poolteil ausklammert - nein, FB "immer gleiche Adresse vergeben" taugt dafür nicht wirklich.

Wenn beide Netzwerke wieder "sauber" sind, kann man das VPN neu einrichten.


----------



## Ratoncito (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo GLT,

der Zugriff auf meine SPS funktioniert wieder. Und die Heizung meiner Tochter habe ich übers Handy ohne VPS abgefragt, die läuft auch problemlos.
Nächste Woche werde ich dort vor Ort der Heizung eine neue IP zuweisen und den VPN-Zugang neu einrichten.



GLT schrieb:


> Für Controller, Heizung und dergleichen feste IP vergeben u. den DHCP der FB so konfigurieren, dass er den Poolteil ausklammert - nein, FB "immer gleiche Adresse vergeben" taugt dafür nicht wirklich.



Was bitte ist DHCP und FB, und was meinst Du mit Poolteil?

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## GLT (8 Oktober 2021)

FB - Fritzbox
DCHP - Dynamische Vergabe der IP-Adresse (macht die Fritzbox von sich aus)
Pool - der zu vergebende IP-Adressbereich (die letzte Stelle)


----------

